# Jars



## ajohn (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## ajohn (Mar 11, 2020)

Half the time I can't figure the color!


----------



## coreya (Mar 11, 2020)

Great colors!


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 11, 2020)

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL AMAZING COLORS


----------



## Kheidecker (Mar 11, 2020)

I've got a long way to go before I got the colors that you've got there you got some beautiful jars.big stl bottle an jar show this weekend.will share some photos


----------



## ajohn (Mar 12, 2020)

Kheidecker said:


> I've got a long way to go before I got the colors that you've got there you got some beautiful jars.big stl bottle an jar show this weekend.will share some photos


MMMMMM...... Yer gonna wake up one day, look at yer collection and think..." Dang, i got a lot of jars!". Enjoy the journey my friend.


----------



## SledCat600 (Apr 8, 2020)

Have an Armstrong 10 pt. jar. Looking for info on it. Age, price if any. Logo is on btm.


----------



## TrashPanda (Apr 8, 2020)

I agree that your jar collection is beautiful.  I love it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## klaatu (Apr 25, 2020)

Nice jars. The combined colors look great together. The SCA sealer, is that a Rau's?


----------



## jarsnstuff (Apr 25, 2020)

SledCat600 said:


> Have an Armstrong 10 pt. jar. Looking for info on it. Age, price if any. Logo is on btm.
> [


You will be much more likely to get an answer if you post your question on a new thread.  That way, answers to your question won't get mixed up with comments on ajohn's post.  
Please post a photo of your jar, the mouth and the base.  I am not familiar with it as you describe it, but someone else here may be.


----------

